# Vintage Westinghouse micarta and ironwood



## TRfromMT (Jun 13, 2021)

I had some ironwood that was too small for much of anything. I have seen inlaid scales and wondered if I could manage it (only hand tools and a benchtop drill press here, no CNC router). The micarta is original Westinghouse. It was 1.5" round, so I was able to cut it to expose the canvas weave on edge. Looks much better than flat you see mostly these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2021)

Like it a lot, but think might have been better if grain patterns had aligned more closely with the rest of the handle. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 13, 2021)

I like the dynamic between the different orientation of what you have going on, which is something that is “still” and the other with “inferred movement”. A great visual contrast and it adds interest, especially when it is framed in such a way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 13, 2021)

Great looking little knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 13, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Like it a lot, but think might have been better if grain patterns had aligned more closely with the rest of the handle. Chuck


I see your point.
The blanks had a strong diagonal pattern to them, so it was all I could do. You can see it in this photo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 13, 2021)

There is no “right or wrong”. “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder”. You are sometimes stuck with what you have and you have to work with it. At times the outcome will surprise you and reward you 10X to 1. You can parallel this with music how a composed instrumental could be boring and just blah if it stays linear. To make it exciting, you have to introduced something dynamic, some contrast, change tempo, something out of the blue and something dissonant, etc. Such examples can be heard from Led Zeppelin’s “Stairway to Heaven”, Queen’s “Bohemian Rhapsody”, Sgt. Pepper’s “A Day in a Life”, Pink Floyd’s “Time” to name a few……..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 13, 2021)

I think you did an incredible job making that inlay. I've tried to make a couple simple circle inlays on cribbage boards and it isn't easy getting a nice snug fit like you did. Good on'ya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2021)

I think it looks great and well done on the inlay!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 14, 2021)

Good looking knife Tony. Great idea and excellent completion. But you actually plan stuff before you leap??? Jim

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2021)

Great looking knife! Is that a "tumbled" finish on the blade?


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 15, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Great looking knife! Is that a "tumbled" finish on the blade?


Thanks @Mike Hill. Yes, I believe it is tumbled. It's a commercial blade. I didn't finish the steel, just made new scales.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 11, 2021)

I think it looks outstanding. Great use of materials.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice looking scales, I think I have some micarta pieces laying around somewhere, though mine would have been from a GE turbine generator. Where the heck are they

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Aug 19, 2021)

@TimR I could tell you a few stories about generators and micarta insulating plates. I worked on Rolls-Royce industrial gas turbines for a while back in the late 90s until about 2010. We had a Peebles Electrical Machines genny literally eat itself alive because of some loose micarta in there somewhere. What a disaster. Ah, good times.

Let me know if you find the stuff. That old micarta from actual electrical machines is the good stuff.


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2021)

Ye


TRfromMT said:


> @TimR I could tell you a few stories about generators and micarta insulating plates. I worked on Rolls-Royce industrial gas turbines for a while back in the late 90s until about 2010. We had a Peebles Electrical Machines genny literally eat itself alive because of some loose micarta in there somewhere. What a disaster. Ah, good times.
> 
> Let me know if you find the stuff. That old micarta from actual electrical machines is the good stuff.


yep, we called events like that “dynamic disassembly”!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

